# AlphaOmega666 Life With Bettas Journal



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello Alpha Omega here and thanks to BettaLover1313 my best friend ever told me I needed a journal since she wants updates on my baby boy Sushi. A little background before I began I have had fish on and off for the past 20 years (I am 20 years old now). So I do know about fish I have had mostly goldfish and I got my other betta Anchovie a few months or so before BettaLover1313 got her fist betta …Beta (lol love that name and he was a cute little guy.) Well I had him for about a year give or take 2 when one day I came home from work and found him flouting, I have never cried over a fish like I did that day. Now pushing on nearly 2 years I have never had another fish that stole my heart till June 11th, 2013 when my friend BettaLover1313 and I went to Pet Smart (love that place) looking for groceries and trying not to buy any betta fish (I wanted a snake but would have been killed by my mom, she would have also killed BettaLover1313 as well if I got one). Well this red, white and blue, crescent moon male, caught my eye and his energy sang to mine and now he is my baby boy. I might be “new” to the full on betta lifestyle but I do know when my fish is happy or sick so if I mention anything that sounds like I am doing something wrong please pm me instead of posting it here. I have this rule because I might describe the situation like my fish is sick but it could turn out that it was just a trick of the light that I did not notice till I examined him further or he is being him and trying to get a treat from me. So please if anyone feels like I am doing something wrong pm me and we can talk. Anyway on with my adventures with Sushi.


P.S. Any Spelling, or Grammar mistakes are completely normal please do not correct me Teachers half already tried and failed, I will do the best I can but no promises.


P.S.S. I will try to update at least once a day but I do work and have a busy life .


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

A quick update on life with Sushi so far and learning about his unique personalty:



June, 11th – I got Sushi from Pet Smart today he is so cute active and is perfect for my energy level. After going to BettaLover1313’s house and helping her with her fish I took my guy home and got him set up. After I walked in the door my mom flipped saying that I did not need to spend money and this and that but thanks to BettaLover1313 and her generous donation of the tank, sand, and everything else that came with the tank (besides food and fish lol). Well after a threat to call BettaLover1313 to prove my story my mom yielded. As I went upstairs my boy went wild he wanted to look at everything and he thought that he could swim in air. Well I got everything ready and at this time I have no pH papers or any of the fancy water conditioning stuff all I had was left over water tablets from Anchovie (and my brothers fish George who is now a living hog of a monster goldfish) so I did the best I could and since I just fixed the our water heater myself with no help I was feeling pretty good. Well to say the least when I put Sushi in to let his water get adjusted to the tank water my special boy started to bang ageist his little cup thing and use osmosis to get into the tank. I don’t know if he was smart or sick and tired of the cup.


June, 12th - Woke up this morning and something was not right after getting Sushi into his tank and letting him explore I was planning a meal and cleaning plan in my calendar so I don’t forget any cleanings or any meals when suddenly he disappears from the tank! Now my tanks is a Half Moon tank (I know I did not relies that I was putting a half moon betta in a half moon tank lol anyway) and as of right now there is no place to hide himself but as the Gods as my witness he was missing. I bolted up from my bed when he pops up from the right side corner of the tank, came up to me and I swear gave me a mischievous happy look. ……… He now likes to scare me whenever he can. So after I fed him at 10p.m (I chose that time because I will have to work late nights sometimes and early mornings I am not awake enough to remember sue me) I laid down in bed when I noticed he kept coming to the side of the tank that was pointing to my bed and looking at me and a part of me knew that he wanted to use osmosis to come to me (saw the same look yesterday when he was in his cup trying to get into his tank) Now some people will say that fish don’t have the mental capacity to understand complex feelings like that but after seeing him today has convinced me that those people are on acid or something.


June 13th – I woke up this morning to something tapping what sounded like glass or plastic this early in the morning I can’t tell but when I look over at Sushi I see that he is going between his light/bubble air tube thing and the plastic/glass that is his tank and somehow causing the thing to bang ageist the tank. So I get up and he stops and swims to his food can that I set down next to the tank last night. Then it hit me that little turkey fish wants food and has come up with an elaborate way of telling me… I now realize that he needs to be fed three times a day instead of one like I was going with. And here people say that fish can’t eat you out of house and home!


June 14th – :shock: Woke up this morning to Sushi flared out and floating at the top I freaked out and rushed out of bed to his tank. Well when I got there and took the lid off, the idiot popped up and gave me the sign to feed him. :shock2: That rotten fish will be the death of me, but I love him. Crazy thing happened today BettaLover1313 and I were at Wal-Mart to get pH strips (and for me a couple other fish things) today around the same time lol we had that planned good! Also today is the day I leave him alone for more than an hour. In the past if I left him for longer than half an hour without telling him where I was going he would flare at me, me who got him some shells (thanks to Grandma!) and two of the queens from the Harry Potter chess set I had (only ones that he would not flare up at surprisingly). So going in for 4 + hours of work will be fun to say the least lol hopefully he will be understanding lol. Well I got home tonight and he was flared out and wanting food when I feed him enough to last to his third meal or so I thought. Well he is feed and happy now at least if I could see him he is still hiding on me and he likes when I freak out. Again some people say that fish are not smart but I think Sushi here can prove them all wrong.


And I have to get to bed Sushi is messing with his large shell his weird way of telling me to turn off the lights and go to bed Till Next time TTFN


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sounds like you're having a grand ol' time with Sushi!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

lol I am he is a ham when he does not get his way..................Witch is most of the time lol

June 15th- woke up around 6 a.m. to go to work and Sushi was freaking out when he saw my work cloths. Can fish get separation anxiety? My guess is yes and he went nuts! Well I fed him and went to work, when I got back he would not greet me or want to play chase the bubble that we played last night. I guess he is mad at me for missing is 12 pm lunch time, all I can say is oh well I am working to pay for his food and other needs... spoild fish lol. Anyway when I fed him I noticed that his black queen (the one from the Harry Potter Chess Set) was floating at the surface of the water. My only guess is that he got so mad at me that he tipped that one over again spoiled rotten fish.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh and I nearly forgot to explain the game chase the bubble. 

Chase the Bubble is a game that I found on accident and Sushi loves to play (when he is not mad at me) What we do is, I have a chopstick (has not been used) and will catch a bubble on the tip of it and then Sushi will chase the bubble around the tank. 

Also I think Sushi is loosing some of his blue color it could be the lighting but the only blue I see now is on his fins and under his ..........chin? Do fish have chins? Anyway when I clean his tank later I will investigate further.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sushi sounds so cute.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Chase the bubble sounds like a fun game between you two!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

dramaqueen said:


> Sushi sounds so cute.


Thank you dramaqueen and if ever I have a bad day he perks me up no matter what happens. I love him so much :-D


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

BettaLover1313 said:


> Chase the bubble sounds like a fun game between you two!


lol I was trying to move a shell when we found the game lol it is the kind of stupid fun that makes all the best games fun.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

*sigh* Sorry I have not updated in a while *looks back at threads* more like weeks but here I am and there are changes in the AlphaOmega home for starters Sushi has a new room mate who is in quarantine for a week or so to make sure there is no illness. Two attachments are of my boys the top one that you cant see well is my new "son" and the bottom one is Sushi who is looking at his new brother. Yes my new son is a Gourami and it is bad to put a Betta with a Gourami in the same tank and *I* will make that decision when the week is up to see how they are doing. The Gourami was living with a betta when i bought him so that helps a lot. And the kind and very helpful shop owner gave me great advice with them to help them get along better. And they are getting along so far (since i have my new son quarantined i am giving him an hour of "cup" time so that Sushi and him will get used to each other and each day it will go up ex. day one = one hour, day two = two hours, and day three = three hours).


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Did you pick out a name for your new boy yet?


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Nope no new name yet till i see how they react to each other and if he survives the week (he keeps jumping out of his tank for no reason other than to jump)


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

More news from the AlphaOmega household since the my new boy is jumping out of his isolation tank I decided to see how they will react to each other with out the cup or any barrier to stop them. It is a SUPERVISED coming together that I am happy to say is going very well. I have found out that Sushi is a lover not a fighter in personality as strange as it sounds. I say this because they will swim and co-exist in the three gallon tank like they have done so all of their life! The only "territory" dispute is if my new boy goes into Sushi's floating log then Sushi will go to the back of the log and flare up and then the other will get out. Since that is the ONLY problem I have to say that this is a good sign, Sushi will let him go into the pyramid and around the black and white queens I have set up in the tank. The only problem that I can see in the future is feeding I learned this the hard way when my new boy was in his cup and they were getting used to each other, the thing is if my new boy gets feed first Sushi will throw a fit, when it happend Sushi started to move the cup away from my hand and then demand at me to be fed, but if Sushi gets fed first everything is right with the world. So two fish one tank when it is feeding time will be .............. interesting to say the least.
Oh and one more thing before I try and get some more sleep before work today I have decided to name my new boy "Happy" from Sons of Anarchy because of these three quotes that I feel match what everyone says about how they will fight and this and that.
*Quote 1:* 
*Happy:* _(menacingly holding his hammer)_: "I'm waiting."

*Quote 2: *
*Happy:* He's right. It had to be Laroy. He's gotta die. Like a lot

*Quote 3: (my favorite of the three)*
_(Bobby fires a gun to calm down the Sons and a second gang who are fighting.)_
*Bobby:* ENOUGH! HEY! Is this they way we get the town to embrace our legitimate business? 
*Happy:* Dude you just fired a gun.
*Bobby:* Will you shut up?


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

It has been nearly three hours since I left the room to take care of a few things and I left with two fish I came back with two fish. So tonight when I have to go to work from 2p-10:30p and I will be the person who gives the insane serial killer the butcher knife and turn my back. My only concern is ....... how can you tell a male Gourami from a female?


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm glad that so far so good. Sushi probably considers the log his territory which is why he flared at Happy when he/she went in. I'm sure if you ask in one of the other forums you'd know if Happy was a male or female.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Happy could not care about the log in the least as Sushi has spent the past hours making a bubble nest and Happy is helping (head in hands) why do I get a bad feeling from that oh why. And Males have more color than girls .............. I will stick with he is a he.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

He helped make the bubble nest? O.O That's REALLY odd. Usually that's when a betta male would get more aggressive since that's something they protect/consider territory.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Happy will make bubbles near the main nest and then Sushi will take them over and place them where he wants. Again Sushi is a big softy. I will post a pic soon of it.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

*mind blown* Hopefully they continue to leave peacefully together, it sounds like they're off off to a good start though.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

lol there was ONE flair up because I accidentally destroyed a small part of the nest and instead of flaring up and me Sushi flared up at Happy who just swam there and humored him. *Sigh* I am so glad that I do not have to use my spare tank now.

Yea see that hole in the middle of the main bubble nest? Yea I accidentally did that.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Don't get too comfy yet. You'll have to watch them for awhile, it's like introducing a cat and dog or two dogs, you need to watch them and monitor their behavior towards each other.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Sighs* Trust me I am anything but relaxed right now, least now I have hope


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I know, you're worried and excited, I really do know how you feel! It's how I was with Lucky and Renji.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

And Sushi is not chewing his tail anymore *head in hands again* thats a good thing right?


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

It means he's not bored


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Not 100% helpfull but who cares and Happy is bigger then Sushi well when Sushi is flared than Sushi is bigger but most of the time Happy is bigger.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I think we figured on that one.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Yea and I am scared to go to work cause I am not terrified with the fact that they might fight it is the fact that they are working together and could take over the world like pinky and the brain XD


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Too bad Happy and Sushi doesn't work really well with that song, otherwise I would've posted that XD lol


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

lol well with how they are building the bubble nest I would have to say that Sushi is Brain and Happy is Pinkey because they are STILL working on that thing


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I still can't believe that Happy is HELPING Sushi to build one.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

XD I can't ether


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

:shock: *Head bang, slap to the face, holds head in hands* WHY OH WHY did I agree to go to PetSmart with BettaLover1313 today WHY OH WHY. *Cries alligator tears*. Okay so to catch everyone up to speed (except BettaLover1313) with what is causing me to injure myself. 

Today I got a female betta....................... Please close the jaws I know I know. I did not need another fish *sigh*. What done is done and here is what happened.

So BettaLover and I stop at PetSmart so BettaLover can get food and stuff for Merlin. Well before we leave the car I say, "WE do NOT need another fish." Well I say that for both of our sakes, well anyway we walk in and we head over to the betta section and I am trying to stay clear of the fish. Okay I lied but I could not help it they were so cute. As I was looking at the females (just seeing what they looked like) and I happend to spy a beautiful blue female (she was blue at the head and the blue got darker as you see the tail) the other female was in the way back of the shelf and was a red, white, and blue female and she was beautiful. When I picked her up to get a better look at her she swam over and she was so full of life, I had to set her back down before I gave in to temptation. Well BettaLover TRIED (yes I know you tried to help me not to get her you really did) to talk me out of it but there was something about her that told me that I would never be able to leave the store with out her. So I went to go see her one last time to try and talk myself out of it because I already had two fish at home and yes I have a 5 gallon tank that I use for isolation but that was not the point. Well when I picked her up again she gave me the look, and you can guess the rest she is now in isolation and in the 5 gallon at the moment (I am putting her into the 3 gallon tank and putting the boys in the 5 gallon tomorrow). The 5 gallon is right next to the 3 gallon and Sushi is HOOKED he will not leave that side of the tank and will chase Happy away if he gets to close. *starts singing* Sushi's got a girlfriend and they will NEVER be in the same tank together. If I get grand kids I will cry!

*Huge Sigh* I am NEVER going to PetSmart EVER again!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

You may want to keep Sushi and Happy away from the female's tank just so they don't get into any fights; happy that your little female is doing well though!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Lol No place to put the other tank so they are next to each other. So far Happy has learned that Sushi's has a girlfriend and will stay on his side of the tank (unless it is feeding time then he will wait till Sushi is eating then will swim over to the one end of the tank and swim around like "ha ha ha ha ha i am in your spot" then swim a way when Sushi sees him)


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Silly fish!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes a very silly and idiotic fish XD sigh and the female (can't think of a good name) loves when I walk in the room to be with them


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Aw! So cute!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Yea cute till she gets mad at me for leaving my room (the problem ITS HOT IN THERE) and when she gets mad then Sushi will get mad at me in turn. Happy could careless of course he is just happy that he gets feed and can swim around. I do have to say that Sushi will do a FULL flair at me when I try to explain to him that he can not use osmosis to get to her no matter how much he wants to/tries.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

I sit on my bed typing my fanfiction when I look over at my family I see now that their names have do not match their personality at all so here is their "new names" so to speak. The "Call Names" Are what I will be calling them as I update. Oh and if you can't tell I am teaching myself Hawaiian (wish me luck)!
*Male Betta: *

*Real Name-* Keilani
*Pronunciation-* _[kay ee law nee]_
*Real Name Meaning-* Glorious Chief
*Call Name-* Sushi

*Gorammi (I cant spell it to save my life):*

*Real Name-* Hau'oli
*Pronunciation-* _[how ol ee]_
*Real Name Meaning-* Joy, Happy
*Call Name-* Happy

*Female Betta:*

*Real Name-* `Auli`i
*Pronunciation-* _[au lee' ee]_
*Real Name Meaning- *Dainty, Cute, Exquisite, Cute, Perfect, Trim, Nice
*Call Name-* Ali​


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Love all their Hawaiian names, and love the female's call name!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

:-D Thanks they were the ones that spoke the most to me and Happy is just Happy lol


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

*lays down in bed sweeting* dear Lord if it gets any hotter I will cry or try to turn myself into a fish! Oh and everything is going fine so far but to get Sushi away from Ali is proving to be a handfull!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

lol tell me about the heat AO! I worked in a 90 degree kitchen today XD


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

BL i was stuffed in my grandmothers car today and she did not know that her air conditioner worked till we were ten mins from home lol and my parients broke down and turned the air on MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

lol nice!!! So how are the fishies doing?


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

*trying to wipe the tears away before work* I woke up this morning to Happy not moving, I thought that he was asleep and went down stairs and started to work on dishes and few more things before work. Well I came back upstairs around 10:30a.m to grab something then was gonna head back down stairs when I saw Sushi who was trying to get my attention. :shock2: As I looked in the tank I saw that Sushi was swimming around Happy and was poking him and trying to get him to wake up. I knew something was wrong the, as I grab the net I noticed that Sushi was trying everything to get him to move, even biting his tail and then swimming away in an attempt to get some action out of him. Some would say that Sushi was attacking him with the way that I described it but those to acted like they lived together all of their fishy lives. Sushi even shared his log the lasts two nights! I have been in my room crying for the past hour and a half or so. Sushi has been trying to comfort me by swimming to my side and just staying there swimming by me with a look that says, "I miss him to." Ali is also trying to comfort me by taking the King statue that I put in her tank and swimming circles around it to make me laugh again. It just hurts that when I went to bed every one was fine Ali was tucked in the pyramid I gave her, and Sushi and Happy were nestled in the log together. Everyone was fine and okay. I just don't understand it at all and I never want to understand it, it is just so painful.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that Happy passed away. I know how attached you were to him from the get go and his lovable personality. Keep an eye on Sushi to be sure he's still okay, since Happy passed so suddenly.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

With Happy's sudden death I don't want to go to work tonight in fear of Sushi leaving me. I can't think of what I would do if Sushi suddenly passed.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

You call me, I'd come over at midnight after my shift and we'd drink soda, toast the boys, and then talk and/or play video games and lavish love on Ali. Do you want me to come over? I can after work, though I would have to sneak into your house after midnight then!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks girl but it sounds like I am gonna be in hell these next few days at work. We will have to get together some day tho.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes we will! Hang tough! I'm sure we'll find a day to get together next week sometime!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Yea and I have to show you the drawing I have been working on I have to go to work TTFN


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Can't wait to see it! TTFN


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

I started to cry again when Sushi decided to be funny. You see I came home from work tonight and Ali was in her pyramid sleeping and Sushi was in his log sleeping. Well I turned on the light and logged on to the computer five minutes later I looked over at Sushi and saw him at the bottom of his tank NOT MOVING! I leap from my bed and over to the tanks and tried to chock back tears as I try and get his attention.:evil: It turns out that he did his play dead trick to see if I would laugh. Well I did not laugh I got mad and had to leave the room to calm down. When i I came back into the room he swam over to get close to me and had a look of "I'm Sorry!" *Sigh*


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Are you sure Sushi just wasn't sleeping just having moved from his log? lol Dragoon has scared me by simply sleeping and not moving, Merlin has done it once or twice, but Dragoon has been the king at it! Either way, not nice of him to do that. Silly betta!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sushi sleeps flaring tho (weird yes but it helps me to know if he is sleeping or not) and he realized that he can't scare me like that for a while


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

That and the fact that he sleeps like I do and the only way to wake him up is to tap on the tank very lightly .....................he popped up on his own idjit fish


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Okay so a very deep thanks to BL for bringing over the barrior making "kit" so I can put Sushi and Ali in the five (It is a bigger tank I don't know how big it is) gallon tank and will have the barrior yes Sushi and Ali are both getting less space but it saves me the headach of cleaning two tanks.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Funny Moment Of The Day:

Sushi: *swims around happily* YAY I GET TO BE IN THE SAME TANK AS ALI!!!

AlphaOmega: *puts in barrior between the fish*

Sushi: *Flairs at Alpha Omega* WHAT THE FU**


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

How has Ali been reacting to Sushi's "attempts" to court?


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

I Swear to god that Sushi had the look of Ezio when he gets rejected :twisted:


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

lol nice! Ali is neutral then?


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

looks up from typing fanfiction. Neutrel? you lost my mind


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

How does Ali seem to feel about Sushi? XD lol


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

She thinks he is interesting as he swims and interacts with me but other then that she has no interest


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

So neutral lol XD


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Shrugs shoulders* Sure will go With that


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

lol nice! Besides Sushi being upset do they like their newest home?


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes and no they love the space but something is wrong and I mean seriously wrong! For about a week now Sushi and Ali have not been eating, and for about three days I just thought that they were eating due to the fact that I had to leave the room right after I feed them but now I have noticed that they will ignore the food completely so I am moving them to there cups and monitoring them while I get the 3 gal tank set up yes it is smaller but it allows me to keep a better eye on them. Also BL do you remember how long Sushi's tail was when you last saw him? well it is now nearly completely gone! When we go to town Fri I am bringing a mandatory shopping list that should help my kids.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Maybe try fasting them for a day and then try feeding them? They may be constipated :/ You may have to switch them to pellets. I can't see Sushi biting his tail to being gone, but then again, I'm not familiar with tail biters. Maybe try asking in the Diseases & Emergencies Forum, there are a lot of helpful people there. Hope they both start feeling better!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

BettaLover1313 said:


> Maybe try fasting them for a day and then try feeding them? They may be constipated :/ You may have to switch them to pellets. I can't see Sushi biting his tail to being gone, but then again, I'm not familiar with tail biters. Maybe try asking in the Diseases & Emergencies Forum, there are a lot of helpful people there. Hope they both start feeling better!


Actually, since you have them in their cups, monitor their poop. If it's brown and looks normal, it's not internal parasites, white and stringy poop means internal parasites.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Something is up with my tanks and aquarium items. I am finding mold in Ali's tank, and Sushi's tank gets cloudy as soon as I clean it. *Sigh* they are eating and behaving fine but with everything going wrong with the tank I am not taking any chances. Other than that everything is going wonderful and they love their new plants (yes some are plastic but they are not harming my fish the two love to look at them and that is it the one silk plant that I have in Sushi's tank he will just flair at it from time to time) anyway after I figure out the tank problem I will be getting them ready for the fall season.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I finally fixed the problems in the tanks hahahahaha Ali got a smaller tank but now I have no more black mold, dirty water, and all the other problems. I have clearly lost my mind over this but I am just so happy to have all health and water problems fixed lol

Other than that everyone is doing fine here Sushi is moody as always and Ali is of course my problem child lol


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

I AM ALIVE!!!!! Anyway some news in the Alpha house hold, I got promoted at work and that is one of the reasons why I have not posted in so long. Also I have a new male Betta (pics will be posted as soon as possible) anyway I went to the fish store and was thinking about doing a salt water tank when I saw this little guy. He was at the bottom of his tank looking lifeless and huddled in the corner. He was getting picked on by the other fish in the tank. That is when the devil and angel appeared on my shoulder and after the little devil gave in I bought him and took him home. Sushi is in his three gallon half moon tank (his favorite), Ali is in the new 1 gallon round tank, and The Doctor is in Ali's old tank. And yes I have named the new guy The Doctor, like The Doctor from Doctor Who? Yea he likes the name it was that or Caviar and he did not like being called fish eggs for some odd reason lol.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Glad to hear from you! Especially about the Doctor! Has he been doing any better from when you texted me?


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well since the last time we talked The Doctor had started to seize up and after putting in a crushed up pinch of Epsom salt to destress his mussles he is resting. Still not doing well but he is hanging in there as much as he can. Sushi is worried so is Ali both of them are as close to him as they can right now and they are not leaving that side of the tank. The Doctor has not been eating ether I fed him before going over to your house and when I got back his food was still floating on the top of his tank. I am staying up tonight to keep an him and see how he is doing. Right now he is back to huddling in the corner of his tank. I am gonna post on and off tonight since I can't think strait. All I am hoping is that he makes it threw the night because right now it is not looking good.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Sigh* It is 12:08 am and The Doctor had 3 more seizers the salt has helped and I am now re-cleaning his fish tank, just to see if there is something in the water. I just hope it works right now I am waiting for the water temp to even out. *Sigh* I hope he gets better.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm very sorry to hear that the Doctor isn't doing well  hope he gets better for you!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks BL and right now he is resting he has not had a seizer since I completely changed his water and added the epsom salt. My poor boy is exhosted and there is nothing I can do to take his pain away.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm really hoping he'll pull through for you. I know how attached you are to him already.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

I hope so to sure he has been sick since I got him but i knew he was a fighter that is one of the reason I named him The Doctor. *Sigh* Sushi and Ali have been worried to and they won't listen to me when I said he would make it and pull threw.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Keep us updated!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

I FIGURED IT OUT!!!!! I spent all night and day trying to figure out what was making him sick, and after a talk with my boss (we did not discuss fish). I mentioned how the things we sell was cheap lead based paint Chinese junk. That is when it hit me I went over to the gems that we sell (same gems that is in his fish tank) they are all painted! The only colored gems that was not painted was the clear and green gems. The Doctor was having a bad reaction from the paint! So I bought some river rocks and re-did the entire tank. He even started to build a bubble nest! Yea he is still sick and not as active as he should but that alone relives my worries. I am so happy that I kissed Sushi's tank he of course had the normal reaction of, "MOM NOT IN FRONT OF THE OTHERS!"


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Glad to hear that you figured out what was making him sick! Hopefully he'll recover now!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes hopefully he is still sick and you can tell by the way he moves but maybe this will be the start to a well recovery again glad I stopped in at work today otherwise I would not have figured it out. Oh and Sushi wanted to say something in the journal so I am gonna let him finish this post off.

Sushi: YEAH! My baby brother is gonna be ok. Mommy was right but sissy and I was worried now ..... oh look my soccer ball *tink* *tink* *tink*


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Walking out of Petsmart today a voice in my head said, "Hello this is your conscious talking, How are you?" Yes I got another Betta but I can explain really I can. See I dropped off my dogs to get groomed and walked around to see some plants and tank accessories when here they moved the Bettas on me and next thing I know I come face to face with them.You just cant walk away from them so I looked threw and found the beautiful female I now have. 

Now my problem is coming up with a name for her *sigh*. Oh and the Doctor is doing good he now has a huge bubble nest in his tank.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

AlphaOmegaWolf666 said:


> Walking out of Petsmart today a voice in my head said, "Hello this is your conscious talking, How are you?" Yes I got another Betta but I can explain really I can. See I dropped off my dogs to get groomed and walked around to see some plants and tank accessories when here they moved the Bettas on me and next thing I know I come face to face with them.You just cant walk away from them so I looked threw and found the beautiful female I now have.
> 
> Now my problem is coming up with a name for her *sigh*. Oh and the Doctor is doing good he now has a huge bubble nest in his tank.


*Shakes head* I'd say join Bettas Anonymous but that wouldn't help since we're all enablers .

Glad to hear that the Doctor is doing well. 

Oh! What if you called her Donna?


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Yea I dont think that BA will allow a crazy person like me in lol, The Doctor is doing great so is everyone else so happy everyone is okay.

As for her new name I have tried, Queen (Flared at by everyone), Donna (Flared). So I looked up most common Betta names and at first i was shocked to see Sushi on the list *sigh* broke my heart a little but anyway so I was listing off names and when I came to the name Gypsy she got excited. So I now welcome my cream/golden lady Gypsy to the family.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Gypsy's a nice name for her ^^


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

BettaLover1313 said:


> Gypsy's a nice name for her ^^


Thanks and I did some re-organizing the tanks since I want to spend less time cleaning tanks and so I can easly move them if needed. Ali and Gypsy are now in beautiful 1 gallon vases (not normal but they love it), AND Sushi is getting moved to Ali's smaller tank. The big half moon tank will be saved till a time when I can get tetras. Yes I have a problem but the tetras wont be for a while, so no worries lol.

P.S. All my kids are pissed at me now cause I got called into work early and when I got called in I was cleaning all of there tanks. They had to spend the whole day in the cups, yea they are pissed off big time with me.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

AlphaOmegaWolf666 said:


> Thanks and I did some re-organizing the tanks since I want to spend less time cleaning tanks and so I can easly move them if needed. Ali and Gypsy are now in beautiful 1 gallon vases (not normal but they love it), AND Sushi is getting moved to Ali's smaller tank. The big half moon tank will be saved till a time when I can get tetras. Yes I have a problem but the tetras wont be for a while, so no worries lol.
> 
> P.S. All my kids are pissed at me now cause I got called into work early and when I got called in I was cleaning all of there tanks. They had to spend the whole day in the cups, yea they are pissed off big time with me.


Vases have heaters, right?


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Nope there is no heater in any of my fish tanks since I never needed one. This winter I moved them close to the heater if it got to cold. 

Oh and now that the are all out of their cups they have forgiven me since I gave them treats lol. Silly fishies.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

OMG I love the rain but do you think that it would rain when I work. NO  *sigh* I love working when the sky is dark and stormy but I cant get a break. Anyway the Kids are doing fine I had to move Ali and Gypsy because they were freaking out because of the storm. What do Sushi and The Doctor do? Sleep of course they were passed out and if fish could snore both my boys would be as bad as a bear during hibernation (it is sad I know how my kids sleep).


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

lol silly fish.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Lol Yep and Sushi is ticked because I moved him to a smaller tank. That boy needs to learn how to deal with things.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

I finally did something that I have always wanted to do and since my baby's are good and healthy. I had to start this on the "Blood moon" since it was a time that was special to me, and have to end it tonight. See I am a Wicca (to all those who are Wicca I don't follow the standard), and I finally got to do a protection spell to keep my Bettas safe. It is not fool proof they are still open to fish diseases but it helps that they are protected just in case.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm happy for you and I wish your fish the best!

I set my alarm to see the Blood Moon, but it was pouring rain here. I will try again in October.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks the stinkers still think they get a treat every single time I walk in the room but I love them. Over here the clouds parted just enough to show it I was so happy!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

*sigh* I just got back from a funeral and have to go back to work here in an hour. On top of that I got a phone call from my boss saying my schedule might change due to somebody only working one day a week. Oh boy good thing I have my baby's to keep me calm.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

AlphaOmegaWolf666 said:


> *sigh* I just got back from a funeral and have to go back to work here in an hour. On top of that I got a phone call from my boss saying my schedule might change due to somebody only working one day a week. Oh boy good thing I have my baby's to keep me calm.


:-( Hope all is well. Hopefully your schedule won't change too drastically. Bettas/fish are good at keeping people calm.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Yea all of my kids are trying to cheer me up right now since i got some news today that I am not taking to well (BL1313 i will tell you Monday)


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well I can't sleep tonight since I am thinking of my life and where it is going (or not going). Anyway I started to think and I started to think of running my own business, then I started to think 'what am I gonna sell?' well I glanced up at my bettas. Well now I am thinking of running a betta shop. I know it will never happen but it is nice to think of running a shop doing what I love. For some reason I decided to post this silly I know but it feels good to let it out.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

AlphaOmegaWolf666 said:


> Well I can't sleep tonight since I am thinking of my life and where it is going (or not going). Anyway I started to think and I started to think of running my own business, then I started to think 'what am I gonna sell?' well I glanced up at my bettas. Well now I am thinking of running a betta shop. I know it will never happen but it is nice to think of running a shop doing what I love. For some reason I decided to post this silly I know but it feels good to let it out.


I think a betta shop would be very cool! Plus, you can always ask your crazy business majoring friend for help ;-).


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

lol oh well then I guess your out then lol JK JK JK lol you know I will always ask for your help you are my main supporter in this lol.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Man you've been though the ringer. Hope it gets better, let me know if you make a betta shop, I will need to come and see it


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

AlphaOmegaWolf666 said:


> lol oh well then I guess your out then lol JK JK JK lol you know I will always ask for your help you are my main supporter in this lol.


:shock: For shame! JK! 

You'll want to come up with an original name for your shop (basically one that you can't find via Google). I'll also send you a link to make sure that the name isn't trademarked either. We need to do a Skype or something sometime so we can get things straight (or straighter than what we've already discussed ;-))


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

BlueLacee said:


> Man you've been though the ringer. Hope it gets better, let me know if you make a betta shop, I will need to come and see it


Thanks BlueLacee, yea I have been threw the ringer with my kids and as for the betta shop I might start with an online shop till I can get the funds. Of course when I told the kids about the shop and my plans this is literally the look they gave me. :shock:


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

BettaLover1313 said:


> :shock: For shame! JK!
> 
> You'll want to come up with an original name for your shop (basically one that you can't find via Google). I'll also send you a link to make sure that the name isn't trademarked either. We need to do a Skype or something sometime so we can get things straight (or straighter than what we've already discussed ;-))



Well I have three names set up (will send you the list later) and how bout this summer we get together and discuss it over food since you and I both know we do some of our best thinking over food lol


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh and before I forget my mom's goldfish George and I started to play a game where he will follow my fingers till he gets tired of it. Please note I have been playing this game for almost the entire day my arm is about to fall off lol.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

This is George he was a fair fish (not expected to last long) he is now four (4) years old and very very big.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Of course food sounds good lol. That will probably work out best as things are getting hectic with Clay Club sales fast approaching and end-of-the-year exams. We can probably set up face-time or something at least once before I'm back for the summer.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

BettaLover1313 said:


> Of course food sounds good lol. That will probably work out best as things are getting hectic with Clay Club sales fast approaching and end-of-the-year exams. We can probably set up face-time or something at least once before I'm back for the summer.


loli well I have no idea how to use scype ..... and I don't even think I spelled it right lol. Besides I don't think my computer has a camera.......(looks for a camera) okay it does now how does it work lol. Let's set something up when you get back since work and family are now bugging me (Cupcake is wanting me to scratch her back)


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

AlphaOmegaWolf666 said:


> loli well I have no idea how to use scype ..... and I don't even think I spelled it right lol. Besides I don't think my computer has a camera.......(looks for a camera) okay it does now how does it work lol. Let's set something up when you get back since work and family are now bugging me (Cupcake is wanting me to scratch her back)


Face-time is a Facebook thing (friends say it's better than Skype *shrugs*). Maybe we can plan something for Monday via PM.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Kids are doing fine both Sushi and Ali are still giving me weird looks but hopefully it will pass lol


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Sigh* my fish are getting to be a handful, see each night I tell my kids what the breeding thing will entail and things like that. Well when I get to the part of not eating for a while Sushi (who is a little piggy) gave me this look  and then proceeded to flair at me. Needless to say when I also said no treats nothing to eat he got this look :twisted: my fish is weird.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

AlphaOmegaWolf666 said:


> *Sigh* my fish are getting to be a handful, see each night I tell my kids what the breeding thing will entail and things like that. Well when I get to the part of not eating for a while Sushi (who is a little piggy) gave me this look  and then proceeded to flair at me. Needless to say when I also said no treats nothing to eat he got this look :twisted: my fish is weird.


lol Sushi is so silly.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

I won't be posting for a little while, see today I woke up and feed Sushi, and The Doctor (he started to eat again last night after a few days of not eating) then I feed Ali and then I put some food in Gypsy's cup since I was cleaning them today before work. Well I finally fully woke up when Gypsy did not greet me like she always does with a full flair. I just thought that she was hiding under the lid. See all my kids have the lids on when they are gonna get their tanks cleaned, anyway i lifted up the cup to see her when I noticed that she was not there at all. Everyone my heart stopped it literally stopped one of my kids was missing and I had no clue where she was. I looked in her tank and I know she was in her cup when I went to bed. Then I looked at Ali and right next to her laying on the towel I use to dry off the net I use to get my kids out of their tanks was Gypsy. I cried just cried there was my little girl laying there already dead and I could do nothing about it. My boss called me five (5) minutes after I buried her telling me I had to come into work early. I did not want to leave my kids behind. All of them flared as I gave a funeral to Gypsy, The Doctor used what energy he had to flair so bad that every step I took he would follow me. The part that kills me is that the net was soaking wet, when it was dry before I went to bed so no bacteria grows on it. Anyway so that is why I won't be posting for a while I just need a little time with my remaining kids to think for a bit. Thank you those who actually read this for understanding.

~ AlphaOmegaWolf666


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

AlphaOmegaWolf666 said:


> I won't be posting for a little while, see today I woke up and feed Sushi, and The Doctor (he started to eat again last night after a few days of not eating) then I feed Ali and then I put some food in Gypsy's cup since I was cleaning them today before work. Well I finally fully woke up when Gypsy did not greet me like she always does with a full flair. I just thought that she was hiding under the lid. See all my kids have the lids on when they are gonna get their tanks cleaned, anyway i lifted up the cup to see her when I noticed that she was not there at all. Everyone my heart stopped it literally stopped one of my kids was missing and I had no clue where she was. I looked in her tank and I know she was in her cup when I went to bed. Then I looked at Ali and right next to her laying on the towel I use to dry off the net I use to get my kids out of their tanks was Gypsy. I cried just cried there was my little girl laying there already dead and I could do nothing about it. My boss called me five (5) minutes after I buried her telling me I had to come into work early. I did not want to leave my kids behind. All of them flared as I gave a funeral to Gypsy, The Doctor used what energy he had to flair so bad that every step I took he would follow me. The part that kills me is that the net was soaking wet, when it was dry before I went to bed so no bacteria grows on it. Anyway so that is why I won't be posting for a while I just need a little time with my remaining kids to think for a bit. Thank you those who actually read this for understanding.
> 
> ~ AlphaOmegaWolf666


I'm so very sorry that Gypsy passed, as I've told you in texts. I am glad to hear that the Doctor is doing better though.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks BL I am so glad I found out why he stopped eating BTW he is a picky eater. Also I have some shocking news today a customer came in and asked if I could help them out. Everything got fuzzy then the next thing I know I am holding a pure white female Betta and they are walking out the door. Later after he stopped laughing my boss explained everything...........So yea I still don't understand how it happened but according to my boss her old parents are moving and they heard about my kids. So yea now I have a female Betta when I am still upset over Gypsy.... she is cute tho.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

AlphaOmegaWolf666 said:


> Thanks BL I am so glad I found out why he stopped eating BTW he is a picky eater. Also I have some shocking news today a customer came in and asked if I could help them out. Everything got fuzzy then the next thing I know I am holding a pure white female Betta and they are walking out the door. Later after he stopped laughing my boss explained everything...........So yea I still don't understand how it happened but according to my boss her old parents are moving and they heard about my kids. So yea now I have a female Betta when I am still upset over Gypsy.... she is cute tho.


Hopefully this new one will help ease the pain of losing her a bit. You'll always treasure Gypsy of course!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks BL! And a lot of things have happened this week to the point to where I won't be posting every night as well as the Betta shop is on hold. You (as well as I) can (and for me do) thank all the people who won't work there scheduled hours get short with management and have an authority complex. I am a key holder and it is to the point to where I snapped at the store manager. Who by the way just laughed and told me to go smoke. I love that man he is the only boss I know of that will laugh when I snap and know that I don't mean to be angry at him. Again I love my job, also the only job to where if I tell my boss I am bringing a fish into the store (because I am forced to work for somebody who called off and I am not gonna have the fish sitting in my HOT car) he just tells me to go right ahead and place it in the office with some food. 

Anyway so BL had me pick up a fish for her on Saturday (I remember this because that is when people called off and I told my boss that I was bringing the fish into the store) well she named him Time. He was beautiful I will post the picture she sent me when I get a moment. Well I had my windows open in my room and apparently (I was at work at the time) something fell. When my youngest brother went to check it out he called me at work when he saw Time. He must have panicked and slammed himself into the tank because my brother said his neck was broken. I thanked my brother when he buried Time next to Gypsy. 

Then more bad news when I heard about BL's Dragoon The Great, I will admit I cried at work. One of the other Key holders I was working with helped me out and offered her condolences. These last few days have been H-E- Double hockey sticks. Without my kids I don't know how I would get threw the week.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

AlphaOmegaWolf666 said:


> Thanks BL! And a lot of things have happened this week to the point to where I won't be posting every night as well as the Betta shop is on hold. You (as well as I) can (and for me do) thank all the people who won't work there scheduled hours get short with management and have an authority complex. I am a key holder and it is to the point to where I snapped at the store manager. Who by the way just laughed and told me to go smoke. I love that man he is the only boss I know of that will laugh when I snap and know that I don't mean to be angry at him. Again I love my job, also the only job to where if I tell my boss I am bringing a fish into the store (because I am forced to work for somebody who called off and I am not gonna have the fish sitting in my HOT car) he just tells me to go right ahead and place it in the office with some food.
> 
> Anyway so BL had me pick up a fish for her on Saturday (I remember this because that is when people called off and I told my boss that I was bringing the fish into the store) well she named him Time. He was beautiful I will post the picture she sent me when I get a moment. Well I had my windows open in my room and apparently (I was at work at the time) something fell. When my youngest brother went to check it out he called me at work when he saw Time. He must have panicked and slammed himself into the tank because my brother said his neck was broken. I thanked my brother when he buried Time next to Gypsy.
> 
> Then more bad news when I heard about BL's Dragoon The Great, I will admit I cried at work. One of the other Key holders I was working with helped me out and offered her condolences. These last few days have been H-E- Double hockey sticks. Without my kids I don't know how I would get threw the week.


*Hugs* You'll get through the week at work. Sorry people are being so ridiculous. I know you did your best for Time, and you helped me out a lot last night when I was distraught. You're an amazing friend.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Pictures of AOW666's Bettas*

I took pictures while at your house (as you know) so here they are:

Chantaloupe (Hope I spelled that right)














































Doctor




























Unnamed New Boy

















(Yeah...this one turned out weird)











Sushi (not feeling very well)



















Ali (looking a little beat up after Chantaloupe got onto her side of the tank. Luckily AOW & I caught them in time before any serious damage was done)



















These are all the pictures I got :cheers:


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the pics and Ali is doing better she gets the tank to her self and started to build herself a bubble nest no joke lol she is not stressed out as before and will come to the tank as soon as she sees me. And yes you spelled Chantaloupe's name right lol it does not originally have an E but I digress. lol and Sushi is slowly becoming unclasped.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

AlphaOmegaWolf666 said:


> Thanks for the pics and Ali is doing better she gets the tank to her self and started to build herself a bubble nest no joke lol she is not stressed out as before and will come to the tank as soon as she sees me. And yes you spelled Chantaloupe's name right lol it does not originally have an E but I digress. lol and Sushi is slowly becoming unclasped.


Glad to hear that Ali is doing better along with Sushi ^^


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

I am to and Ali still loves her plant I was thinking about adding one more small one for her to give her more hiding spots since she does not like to see Chanteloupe but she is doing so much better.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

OMG okay first things first!

*Work:* Well I am getting my full time position back because nobody wants to come to work so that leaves me and a select few others to work so that means 30+ hours a week. Also today when I walked into work there was a stinking bird flying around the store. His name is Fred since I was yelling, "Dumb bird." every time he air bombed me. After a while he and I became friends and we started talking together. If you have seen Frozen think Kristoff and Sven kind of talking. Yea I blame stress and lack of sleep for that one anyway he finally left at the end of my shift when I looked at him (he perched himself on one of the registers) and told him to do what I do. If any of you have ever been hit by a bird in the back of the head please let me know so I don't feel so bad.

*The Fish:* Okay so my fish are all going into 5 gallon divided tanks except for BL's female betta Molly (if you want to see pics go to BL's journal I am sorry for the blurryness but my camera is my phone and that does not go over well). As of right now I have Hoodoo and Voodoo in the first divided 5 gal that I made and it looks like I will have to pick up more gravil and a gravil vaccumm as well as two more filters. Anyway to tell Hoodoo and Voodoo apart is simple Hoodoo is greenish turquoiseish and Voodoo is orange. Also The Doctor, Sushi, Ali, and Chanteloupe is doing good. There was a problem the other night when Chanteloupe and Ali was in the divided half moon. Chanteloupe got loose and started to attack Ali well BL and I were watching Frozen and did not notice till I looked over and saw white on Ali. BL and my fish have never seen me move so fast before in there life. I did not know what to do so I stuck my hand in the tank blocking Chanteloupe from Ali. Ali was hiding underneath my hand and was up close to me as possible Chanetloupe was on the top of my hand still trying to get at Ali. Both are fine Ali is just missing a small part of her tail fin but is unhurt. BL did get a scare when she looked at Ali and saw red by her gills, but I had to stop and tell her that that was normal tho it did look like blood. Anyway other than that the kids are doing fine just being little piggies and waiting on the 5 gallons.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

AlphaOmegaWolf666 said:


> OMG okay first things first!
> 
> *Work:* Well I am getting my full time position back because nobody wants to come to work so that leaves me and a select few others to work so that means 30+ hours a week. Also today when I walked into work there was a stinking bird flying around the store. His name is Fred since I was yelling, "Dumb bird." every time he air bombed me. After a while he and I became friends and we started talking together. If you have seen Frozen think Kristoff and Sven kind of talking. Yea I blame stress and lack of sleep for that one anyway he finally left at the end of my shift when I looked at him (he perched himself on one of the registers) and told him to do what I do. If any of you have ever been hit by a bird in the back of the head please let me know so I don't feel so bad.
> 
> *The Fish:* Okay so my fish are all going into 5 gallon divided tanks except for BL's female betta Molly (if you want to see pics go to BL's journal I am sorry for the blurryness but my camera is my phone and that does not go over well). As of right now I have Hoodoo and Voodoo in the first divided 5 gal that I made and it looks like I will have to pick up more gravil and a gravil vaccumm as well as two more filters. Anyway to tell Hoodoo and Voodoo apart is simple Hoodoo is greenish turquoiseish and Voodoo is orange. Also The Doctor, Sushi, Ali, and Chanteloupe is doing good. There was a problem the other night when Chanteloupe and Ali was in the divided half moon. Chanteloupe got loose and started to attack Ali well BL and I were watching Frozen and did not notice till I looked over and saw white on Ali. BL and my fish have never seen me move so fast before in there life. I did not know what to do so I stuck my hand in the tank blocking Chanteloupe from Ali. Ali was hiding underneath my hand and was up close to me as possible Chanetloupe was on the top of my hand still trying to get at Ali. Both are fine Ali is just missing a small part of her tail fin but is unhurt. BL did get a scare when she looked at Ali and saw red by her gills, but I had to stop and tell her that that was normal tho it did look like blood. Anyway other than that the kids are doing fine just being little piggies and waiting on the 5 gallons.


Ouch to being hit in the back of the head by the bird! :shock:

There may be good news. I might be able to get the 10 gallon for Merlin, Molly, and whatever other betta I eventually add to it, sooner than I originally thought, but we'll see! Glad to hear that everyone is doing well.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Work:* Somebody needs to kill me now! One of the managers quite today so I had to go in and work a long shift. Also I have had a week from down under. Again if anybody wants to kill me go right ahead.

*Fish:* They are all doing perfectly fine.... mad at me because I am not home and the other 5 gallon (divided) is not set up yet but I have been busy with work.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Trip to Pet Smart:* Well first I did not want to go to Pet Smart but I did need to pick up a few things lol. BL1313 picked up a 10 gallon tank and after we walked out the door this is what happens (from my point of view).

AOW: *sets the tank on the shovel That BL has in her trunk.* 

BL1313: No don't set it on that it is not steady. Move.

AOW: *Argues but moves out of the way and goes to the passengers side door.*

BL1313: *Slams trunk door*

****THUNK, CRACK...tinkle****

B1313L: _*#?*!*_

AOW: Please tell me you broke your arm!?!?!?!!??!

BL1313: I wish!

She was able to return it and get a new one on the condition that she does not touch the new one, I had to agree so I carried it to the car. I was able to pick up gravel from Walmart and a gravel vac from Pet Smart.

*Work:* Was not so bad tonight after work my co-worker and I sat down outside and smoked and talked for a while. Well after a while this calico cat came over and DEMANDED attention, let us just say that I have animal magnesium because after she got attention from my co-worker she came to me and did not want to leave my lap. She also hissed when my co-worker tried to save me and move the cat. 

*Fish:* So I got all the tanks set up and everybody is happy, my DIY dividers are working wonderfully and keeping my boys happy each gets there own section and plants to go in them. The girls are not so happy tho Chanteloupe does not like her new tank but she is gonna have to deal and Ali is mad because Molly BL1313's female Betta that I am babysitting till tomorrow (I got Molly for her and was keeping her for a while till BL1313 got a 10 gal) is leaving to go to her new home. 

Ali and Molly were put side by side (separate tanks) and could see each other well they wanted to do everything together. If Ali got her tank cleaned, Molly wanted her tank cleaned, If Ali got food Molly demanded food as well.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Work:* Well tonight there was a tobacco sting at work and I passed with flying colors, of course I gave my mom and boss a heart attack. lol my mom called me at work yelling at me until I told her I was joking well my co-worker and I are both on death row. So I knew you all well and BL1313 you get my kids. Also I was pulled over because my exhaust was/is to loud so that is getting fixed ASAP.

*Fish:* Everybody is alive and well..... okay so everybody is alive lets just say that for some reason everyone but Hoodoo (my greenish fish) and Voodoo (my new orange boy) are mad at me because Sushi, Ali, The Doctor, and Chanteloupe don't get prime watching mommy spot anymore. See I have an entertainment center in my room and all my fish love to have their tanks on it because they get to see me. The only tank on there right now because everyone knows water + electrical = BAD is Hoodoo and Voodoo's divided tank. So yea try and feed four ticked off Betta's supper and see if you don't get the evol eye.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Work:* Well tonight I had to call County Sheriff's office because of strange vehicles outside our store after hours, and we got nerves because there were vandals last weekend and we did not want to take any chances.

*Fish:* Everyone is doing fine and everybody loves the new plants I got them. With work and everything else I love that I can come home to these beautiful creatures that love and will be there for me if I ever need someone close to listen to me.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yipes! That had to be scary!

Glad that all your bettas are happy and healthy.


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well my brother got a 9 week old kitten the other day and his name is Pork Chop. He loves to explore and the other day he meet all of my fish. Let me just say that he knows he can look but not touch. Right now he is trying to get into my room because that is the only place he has yet to explore. Paws under the door and he is crying his lungs out. But it is fish tank cleaning day and he can stay out till it is over. He is cute and once I get some bugs out of my computer I will post the pic of him meeting Ali.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Pork Chop sounds adorable!


----------



## AlphaOmegaWolf666 (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes he is so cute but I have no idea what his problem is with feet! Seriously you have to wear shoes when you are upstairs because he will attack feet... well not my mom's feet he learned the hard way that when grandma (my mom) says no listen or you will get a swat. Funny thing about that is my mom yelled at the cat for trying to put his paws in the window fan (he is okay), she sounded to the T like my grandmother it was scary course I can not breath I was laughing to hard till my mother started to yell at me. lol


----------

